# Braconash ex Caspiana



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Where can I get a copy of the crew lists for the Caspiana she came to Grimsby and renamed Braconash
looking for details in particular of a cook named Samuel Wyness

cheers


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Trevor, 
I take it you are looking for a 1912 Crew Agreement for CASPIANA/BRACONASH
If so there would be two half yearly crew agreements and if they have survived they will be in the Memorial University of Newfoundland Martime History Archive under her official number 115558
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=115558.
If you scroll to the bottom of that page it will tell you how to order. Tanya is the lady to deal with, I think they cost $C40 plus copying. 
I doubt there will be much in the crew agreement apart from address, rank and age and maybe last ship.
regards
Roger

Just a little more she was renamed BRACONASH around 13/2/1908 whist she was still on the Aberdeen register A484


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Roger,
many thanks, I just don't understand how you know all this information.
I am constantly amazed at the information in your posts

I am trying to locate absolutley any info on the crew, as it happens the granddaughter actually lives in Canada

Talk about going round in circles

I will contact Tanya and see where it leads

Thanks again Roger


----------

